# Long Island Storm 12/19/09



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey guys just wanted to post up some pictures of my crew and I working in full force at a condo complex that I do. Enjoy and please tell me what you think.


----------



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a few more. The condos are located in queens but i live in melville so thats why i the home is set to that on the weather channel map.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. I go down to the Island a lot for business and it's always a circus there when it snows. 

Looks like you handle it well, though.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. Do you do that complex with 2 trucks and a backhoe?


----------



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

3 trucks and only if we need to call in the heavy duty equip. mostly big storms cause one of my trucks has a V plow and we"ll use that to stack. Also have a husquavarna golf cart for the driveways with a plow on it but thats not mine..wish it was. Ill try to get pictures up on a future storm.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

is it me or is the red fords body bent......it was a good storm


----------



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

ya know it does look bent but its not mite be that we had full spreader and alot of 50 lb bags in the back. idk but its looks funny :laughing:


----------

